# Eine kleine Geschichte



## Xantos12 (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Leser ich habe den Anfang einer kleinen Geschichte verfasst welche im wow Universum spielt vielleicht gefällt sie euch ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Rechtschreibung bitte ich schon einmal Vorab zu entschuldigen dann hoffentlich viel spaß beim Lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Er wusste nich wo er sich befand erst vor kurzem wurde er von dem durch sein kleines Fenster Hereinscheinenden Sonnenstrahlen geweckt er fühlte sich kaputt und war nicht in der lage aufzustehen bei einem Verzweifeltem Versuch schaffte der Mann es gerade seinen Oberkörper aufzurichten ehe er zusammenbrach und sich wieder in das Bett legte. Scheinbar hatte er beim zusammensinken ins Bett einen laut von sich gegeben denn kurze Zeit später trat ein Artzt in sein Zimmer der ihn fragte ob er aufgestanden seie.Mit einer zittrigen unsicheren Stimme brachte der Mensch unter großer anspannung ein Ja heraus was nickend von dem Artzt zur kentniss genommen wurde. Der Artzt  stellte sich mit dem Namen Theodor und hielt eine ansprache über die Leichtsinnigkeit seines Patienten. Dieser hingegen nahm das relativ unbeindruckt zu Kentniss und versuchte wieder einzuschlafen ehe ihm alles wiedereinviel .

Schon seit einiger Zeit hatte sich der Konflickt mit der Horder verschärft beide Seiten griffen immer öfter und erbahmunsgloser die jeweils andere Seite an und so sollte es nicht lange dauern bis sie auch das Land Theramor angriffen  welches von Lady Jaina regiert wurde. Richtig gerechnet hatt man mit einem Angriff nicht , hatten die Menschen und Völker der Horde hier in diesem Teil der Welt doch noch eine gewisse neutralität wahren können wurde sie jetzt ziemlich schnell in diesen Krieg mitreingerissen ob sie es wollten oder nicht. Da Thrall nichtmehr der Kriegshäuptling der Horde war sondern von dem Orc Garrosch Hellscream abgelöst wurde hatte man nach dem entbrennen der Kämpfe auch keine Hoffnung mehr diese durch Verhandlungen zu beenden. 

  Der Artzt Theodor sagte , dass in wenigen Minuten ein Priester kommen würde und er nach dessen behandlung warscheinlich wieder in der Lage sei aufzustehen.Mit einem lächeln in seinem Gesicht verschwand der Mann und er überlegte wie lange dieser Mann wohl schon ohne Pause gearbeitet hatte. Wie versichert betrat nach wenigen Minuten ein Priester den Raum dieser war so ziemlich das genau gegenteil des Artztes ein langer weißer Bart hing an seinem Kinn herunter und im gegesatzt zu dem Jungen Artzt hatter er gar keine Haare er sah weder erschöpft aus noch musste er sich wie man sah das lächeln nicht aufzwingen. Natürlich hatter er wie es für seine Rasse üblich war spitze Ohren und eine viel blassere Haut . Ein angehöriger des Silberbunds dachte der Mann generft, als er die Kleidung des Mannes betrachtete .Aradas ist mein Name sagte dieser und trat an den Mann heran. Er legte seine Hand auf dessen Brust und murmelte einige Worte . Genau an der Stelle spürte der Mann wie eine ihm unbekannte wärme seinen Körper durhdrang und jeden einzelnen Teil von ihm erreichte. Es war einen unbeschreibliches Gefühl, Schmerz und Erleichterung zu gleich.

Nach dieser Prozdur fühlte er sich besser ja er war sogar in der Lage aufzustehen und tat dies auch .Der Priester , welcher sichtlich zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit war begleitete ihn nach draußen wo der Mann das erste Mahl nach mehreren Tagen den Innenhof der Festung betrat. Ihr zustand war schrecklich.Die Wachtürmer waren zu großennteilen zerstört und die Gebäude welche sich in der nähe der Mauer befnaden waren abgebrannt überall lagen Sachen aus dem Boden doch die Leute schien das nicht zu stören sie blieben ruhig und gingen weiter ihren Beschäftigungen nach.Es schien als würden sie sich vorbereiten,vorberteiten auf den nächsten Sturm. Die Rytmischen schlägen des Zwergen Schmieds Batrimir halfen ihm, seine noch wackligen Beine zu steuern. Er und der Priester Aradas , auf den er sich stützte gingen zu einer nahe gelegenden Plattform.Auf der Plattform angekommen hatte man einen guten Blick über die Anlagen der Festung und obgleich er sich ein Bild von der Lage machen wollte wurde abgelenkt , abgelenkt von der Schönheit dieses Sonnetags es schien so als würde die Sonne schaden froh lächeln, zusehend wie  um das Überlebenen gekämpf wurde..

Er Musste sich in der voraus gegangen Schacht sehr verletzt haben anderes war sein Zustand nicht zu erklären.Einige unerträgliche Minuten vergingen ehe Aradas das Wort ergriff Sir der Kommandant der Festung ist Tod ihr seit sein Nachfolger ....


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Januar 2010)

Du beschreibst alles sehr schön, das gefällt mir. Allerdings solltest du (viel) mehr Satzzeichen verwenden und ein wenig auf Rechtschreibung
achten. Wenn du den Text vorher in Word tippst werden dir die schlimmsten Fehler direkt angezeigt, und damit die Geschichte im Gesamten
sehr viel lesbarer. Direkte Reden solltest du vor allem mir anführungszeichen, also --> " " <-- oder mit >>Blabla!<< kennzeichnen. Gedanken
schreibe ich zum Beispiel gerne kursiv um diese hervorzuheben und deutlich zu machen.

Versuche einmal deinen Text zu überarbeiten, mal sehen was schönes daraus werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Januar 2010)

Mhh hast du noch nicht dran weitergeschraubt? Schade.

Hey warte mal ich habe 700 Posts voll! 777 ich komme!


----------

